# iMessages iPad 1



## Artek (13 Octobre 2011)

Impossible de faire fonctionner iMessage sur iPad 1 3G wifi connecté en wifi
Le message d'erreur est celui ci : 

Connexion impossible veuillez vérifier votre connexion et réessayez. 


Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Nanolio (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même problème. Il m'indique 

*Activation d'iMessage*
 Impossible de vérifier l'adresse 
électronique car elle est en cour 
d'utilisation.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

Problème résolut! 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ge-impossible-de-verifer-ladresse-870232.html


----------



## fabmic (14 Octobre 2011)

ben moi il se connect mais ne veut pas envoyer le message


----------

